# Sadie the Hero! Rescue German Shepherd Saves Owner's Life Months After Her Adoption



## Robert59 (Feb 4, 2021)

Eric Todisco
Wed, February 3, 2021, 2:13 PM









The 6-year-old German shepherd from New Jersey is being hailed a hero after she protected and comforted her owner during his stroke, according to Ramapo-Bergen Animal Refuge, where Sadie lived prior to her adoption.

After Sadie's owner Brian collapsed during the stroke, the canine stayed by his side and even began licking his face to wake him up. She eventually managed to drag Brian across the room to his cell phone, so he was able to call for help.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/sadie-hero-rescue-german-shepherd-201342037.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 4, 2021)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Prairie dog (Feb 4, 2021)

A great story,happy ending for both. thanks for posting Robert


----------

